# Nina Ottosson Dog Toys?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

Does anyone have any of the Nina Ottosson Dog Interactive Toys? Ive been looking at some online and was thinking of getting one for the girls but they are quite pricey so would like to hear some thoughts on them

If you have any, which one(s) and how is it for your malt? Im just not sure the girls would manage them being so small?  they do look like fun though!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm...never heard of them before. Surely someone here has experience with them, though.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know a few people have them here. I was checking them out at the Expo. I don't know if mine would have the patience to figure it out they aren't food enticed at all.:blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love them! I want a few, but they're out of my price range right now. 

I think that Becky has one for Heini, and I think one of our SM vendors sells them.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Nina Ottosson Dog Interactive Toys are fantastic. I bought two for my Maggie for her birthday last month from an SM Vendor, Poochie Heaven. I bought two of the plastic ones because they are cheaper and I wasn't sure if my two would like them. Abbie still needs to warm up to them, but Maggie is a pro. I'm going to be doing a blog post on them soon.

There are even videos of how to teach your dog how to figure them out: Nina Ottosson Interactive Toys - Dog Spinny

I plan to buy more for my two. I also bought them the Aikiou in pink, which Maggie easily figured out, Aikiou (Pronounced IQ) Interactive Bowl in Pink


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought the interactive brick puzzle. It was way to easy for Boo,he had it figured out too fast & now when I put treats in it,the game is all over in less than 30 seconds. So if you do buy one,get one that fits your dogs intelligence. I have no idea how well Hannah would do since Boo gets the treats out so fast & Hannah is still sniffing around.Hannah is a pro with treat balls though,while Boo gets frustrated & just follows her around to eat the treats she misses.If they weren't so expensive,I'd buy Boo a more difficult puzzle & let Hannah have the brick puzzle.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

momtoboo said:


> I bought the interactive brick puzzle. It was way to easy for Boo,he had it figured out too fast & now when I put treats in it,the game is all over in less than 30 seconds. So if you do buy one,get one that fits your dogs intelligence. I have no idea how well Hannah would do since Boo gets the treats out so fast & Hannah is still sniffing around.Hannah is a pro with treat balls though,while Boo gets frustrated & just follows her around to eat the treats she misses.If they weren't so expensive,I'd buy Boo a more difficult puzzle & let Hannah have the brick puzzle.


This is my biggest concern too. I'm afraid my babies would figure it out and soon get bored with it. Any thoughts?


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone has any questions about these puzzles or their difficulty, let me know. They truly are great toys!

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We used them in Cadie's puppy-k class and I have been planning to buy them and just haven't done it yet. But we enjoyed working with them there and I know my others would enjoy them as well.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We have one for Jax and we've used 3 of them in our classes. He goes nuts when I bring it out! He just loves them.  I have the wood ones b/c I just like that better than plastic.

The one we have is the Dog Turbo
We've used the Brick and the Dog Fighter
Jax's favorite is the Dog Fighter. The blocks are too big for him to make it more difficult, so I'd have to tie a string to it to make it work. 

We also have used the Dog Box but only briefly. Jax is my puzzle dog and loves them, Kenzie enjoys them but not nearly as much.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya
Thanks very much for the replies everyone. Ive only seen them in one pet shop here, and it was one of those tiny super over priced ones which added an extra £10 on lol . It was the plastic blue disc shaped one with bones on it which was one of the ones id liked online but when I saw it I thought it would be way too big for the girls - if other Maltese are managing them thought it must be oklol 
I don’t even know if the girls would get it to be honest! Lol not that im saying they are stupid or anything! lol I don’t think its really Bellas thing but I thought it might keep the other 2 entertained for a while. I think I will have a look at the video link - thanks and I see if I can find more - maybe that way I will be able to pick one that they should manage. I bought them a treat ball the other day so maybe I should see how they get on with that first!
Melissa- what 2 is it that you got? 
Thanks again


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Fiona! I have the following for Remy:

Magic Interactive - this is the only one he likes and knows how to use 
Dog Brick
Smart Interactive

some are a bit too complex for him hehe


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya - ooh hes a lucky boy!  i will have a look online for those ones - esp the Magic Interactive - as perfect as i think my girls are, im not sure they will understand these toys! shhh lol


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Fiona, we own the Spinny and Tornado. Maggie loves both of them. I was worried about her being too lazy to enjoy them, but she proved me wrong. It is so fun to watch her get all the treats out of them.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ooh cool, i think this is something im def going to have to get then  floee hasnt had her 1st birthday party yet and mya is 1 next month - maybe a double party and one of thise new toys will go down well


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder: If you bought two of them and only gave them to the dog every so often, and rotated them, would they stay interested? I'm afraid to spend the money (I'd get the wood) and then after a couple of weeks, Nikki wouldn't be interested anymore.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know what you mean. See my girls have a BOX loaded with toys. We keep it in behind the couch simply because its over flowing its sooo full and looks so untidy lol most of them have prob only been played with a few times! Yet whenever i start to 'clear it out' to bagsome up they just havr to come and play with that very toy so i cant bring myself to get rid of any or put them away - my fear is id spend all that money though and the same thing would happen!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Suzan - I don't have that problem. I only put the toy down occasionally. I have other "brain" toys too that I rotate out. Since the toy isn't down all the time they don't get bored with it.  I think it's definitely worth the money.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been selling the Nina Ottoson Puzzle toys for about a year now. Started a thread on them at that time too. I love them! My two love them! They get just as excited when I bring them out as they did when they were first new. With Jett, it has really helped to develop his sense of smell. He can now tell when there are no more treats. It's also really helped him to develop a bit of problem solving skills. Here is the thread I started on them when I first got them in. Jett had been playing 'dumb' and I had fallen for it. :brownbag:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/96623-i-ve-been-bamboozled-2.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/96395-nina-ottoson-interactive-puzzle-toys.html


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just did a blog post on the Dog Tornado with a video of Maggie working it.

Here is a link to check it out: Two Palm Beach Pups: Nina Ottosson Dog Tornado


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

There is now a plastic casino, twister and finder that are a level 3 toy for those that are worried about it being too easy. 

Here is the link- Nina Ottosson Dog Toys, Nina Ottosson Wooden Puzzles, Nina Ottosson Plastic Dog Toys


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw the Dog Magic one at Marshalls (I dunno if anyone has these kind of stores, but they are like discount stores for everything from clothes to shoes to household gadgets...cheaper) But from what I remember it was rather expensive for a dog toy, with not much to it. So I don't remember what the original price was, I swear the Marshalls price was 20 bucks though.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

SugarBob62 said:


> I saw the Dog Magic one at Marshalls (I dunno if anyone has these kind of stores, but they are like discount stores for everything from clothes to shoes to household gadgets...cheaper) But from what I remember it was rather expensive for a dog toy, with not much to it. So I don't remember what the original price was, I swear the Marshalls price was 20 bucks though.


Wow, I might have to run over there and see if they have any at my Marshalls. The thing I hate is that all of the stores had different things.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the tornado, the brick, the pyramid, and the dog smart, I also sell all four in my online store. My kids love them and beg for me to take them out and play with them. We've had them for over a year and nobody had gotten bored yet. In fact they play with the pyramid even when it's empty LOL!

Toys For Dogs - Nina Ottoson dog puzzles.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter did a post on this as well. Www.hunterspaws.blogspot.com

I talked about the issue with the bones and bigger pieces- give it a read and feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

sarnoak said:


> Wow, I might have to run over there and see if they have any at my Marshalls. The thing I hate is that all of the stores had different things.


 
Yeah they might not hahha. And also they are ONE TIME only stores. If you see something you are remotely interested in, BUY IT!!! If you don't, think about it and come back, you'll never see it again hahahhaha :HistericalSmiley: I hate that.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered two (the brick and the tornado) and they came in the mail today. But I can't open them yet. They are the girls' birthday gifts. So we all have to wait.


----------

